# Verkaufe Surly Long Haul Trucker Rahmen 46 cm



## linzinger (1. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen 46cm Surly LHT Rahmen (gruen). Ich habe ihn leider in einer zu kleinen Groesse gekauft. Ich selber bin 165 cm gross (79cm Innenbeinlaenge). Das heisst der Rahmen waere perfekt fuer Frauen die kleiner als ca. 160 cm sind, dies ist jedoch auch individuell stark variierend (siehe auch Geometrietabelle im Anhang). Der Rahmen hat bereits eine Kurbel und Kugellager und ist total neu und nur einmal als Probefahrt gefahren worden.
Das Surly ist ein ideales Reiserad und hat schon bei der kurzen Probefahrt extrem viel Freude bereitet. Ich wuerde den Rahmen gern um die 290 Euro weitergeben.
Viele Gruesse,
Juliane

Hier die genaueren Informationen: 

Surly Long Haul Trucker Rahmen mit Gabel, aufgrund falscher Rahmengrösse.
Farbe: Dunkelgrün, 
Baujahr: 2012
Rahmengrösse 46cm
geliefert zusammen mit
+Kurbel / Andel RSC6 , 26/36/48t. Square taper interface. Silver 
+Kugellager / Shimano UN-54 , Square taper interface, 68x118mm 
+Gabel 
Standort: Linz (AT)


----------



## Marathon123 (19. September 2012)

linzinger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe meinen 46cm Surly LHT Rahmen (gruen). Ich habe ihn leider in einer zu kleinen Groesse gekauft. Ich selber bin 165 cm gross (79cm Innenbeinlaenge). Das heisst der Rahmen waere perfekt fuer Frauen die kleiner als ca. 160 cm sind, dies ist jedoch auch individuell stark variierend (siehe auch Geometrietabelle im Anhang). Der Rahmen hat bereits eine Kurbel und Kugellager und ist total neu und nur einmal als Probefahrt gefahren worden.
> Das Surly ist ein ideales Reiserad und hat schon bei der kurzen Probefahrt extrem viel Freude bereitet. Ich wuerde den Rahmen gern um die 290 Euro weitergeben.
> ...



Hallo,
Ich habe auch einen Sury LHT. Das Rad ist super. Es fährt sich echt gut, auch mit 30kg Gepäck.
Stell den Rahmen am besten mal auf rad-forum.de in den Marktplatz ein. Da stößt du bestimmt auf Begeisterung 
Viele Grüße, Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (20. September 2012)

wie lange ist denn das Oberrohr (horizontal)? und was wiegt der Rahmen/Gabel


----------



## linzinger (23. September 2012)

Hallo.

das Oberrohr  (Top-Tube Length) ist 50,84 cm lang, die Effective Top-Tube Lenght jedoch 51,5 cm (siehe auch Geometrie hier: http://surlybikes.com/bikes/long_haul_trucker)
Rahmen (2,55kg) + Gabel (1,25kg) wiegt zusammen: 3,8kg ...was ziemlich leicht ist fuer einen Rahmen.


----------

